# Puppy name help!!



## LBeckingham (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi, I am set to pick up my new little guy on the 28th. Not set on a name yet. What names do you all like out of Tucker, Scout, Ranger, Ace and Bear? Oh, and I like Brody too. : )

Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I like Tucker


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm partial to Tucker but that's because that's my dogs name


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I vote for Tucker


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I like Brody. Well, I like them all but that's my favorite.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

They're all cute names.... I don't know anyone with a dog named Brody, so I pick that one.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

nolefan said:


> They're all cute names.... I don't know anyone with a dog named Brody, so I pick that one.


another vote for Body


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

pick a name you are comfortable shouting in public


----------



## LBeckingham (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone!
@ seamonster, that is so funny!! : )


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Boo boo come! Booooo booooo 

lol


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

SeaMonster said:


> Boo boo come! Booooo booooo
> 
> lol


Hahaha That's funny 

Team Tucker!


----------



## Stef_Walsh (Sep 3, 2011)

Personally, I'm a big fan of Ace.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I vote for Brody! Its original and I like names that end with the "eeee" sound - very easy to call this name haha!


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

I like the name tucker


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Tucker for me!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My next dog won't have such a common name.

There's nothing worse than being at a dog park and yelling "TUCKER!" and having 4 different dogs look at you or their owners wondering why you're calling their dogs hahaha.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

One more vote for Brody. I like Tucker too but I know 3 of them.

I met a gal today with a dog named Sid. She said she will run through the commands list next time before she names another dog. She said to this day when someone says sit, Sid comes a running. I thought she made a good point.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I vote for Brody. Good luck wth your name for your puppy.


----------



## LBeckingham (Mar 17, 2012)

@ steph_walsh, do u have trouble with him getting 'Ace' and 'stay' confused? I have always heard not to name them something that rhymes with a command, but I do really like Ace. 
: )


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

LBeckingham said:


> Hi, I am set to pick up my new little guy on the 28th. Not set on a name yet. What names do you all like out of Tucker, Scout, Ranger, Ace and Bear? Oh, and I like Brody too. : )
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!!


My 1st golden was Tukr... He lived a very long a happy life!


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

I like Tucker - but I'm biased because I had a cat named Tucker that I loved to pieces. I know a lot of people are voting for Brody, but that is my least favorite - reminds me of that MTV show "The Hills".


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

We were originally going to name our Remy "Ace". I think all of those names are cute! Wait until you get your boy... You'll know what name fits him after watching him for a day. I've also heard of letting a dog "pick" their name by writing potential names on tennis balls and then throwing them at the same time... the one that the dog goes to will be their name. Cute!


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

I LOVE the name Bear: for training, I prefer one-syllable names, and Bear is both uncommon and fitting for a male Golden pup. Almost named Skye "Bear"...but not right for a girl


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

JazzSkye said:


> I LOVE the name Bear: for training, I prefer one-syllable names, and Bear is both uncommon and fitting for a male Golden pup. Almost named Skye "Bear"...but not right for a girl


my Bridger came to us with the name "Bear" (and a spiked collar!) - think l/3rd of dogs in our state are named Bear


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I like Ranger and Brody.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Another vote for Brody. That was on my top 3 list of names for my boy. Still one of my favorites


----------



## jacindanbrown (Jan 23, 2012)

I vote for Ranger or Ace


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Tucker since that was one of my dogs name when I was younger


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

So, decided on a name yet? Another few days and your l'il guy will be looking up at you like "Who are YOU? And who am I?"  Here are a few fun ones I thought I'd throw in for conversation:

--Ice
--Humvee
--Snickers (my daughters begged for that one)
--Koda (they like animated films too....)
--Stitch (ditto)
--Razz (since we had Jazz already... that one got the parental veto)
--Gopher
--Pip 

We ended up getting a female, so those went back into the recycle bin. Help yourselves!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

SeaMonster said:


> pick a name you are comfortable shouting in public


That made me LOL. Tonight, one of my friends posted on FB that she was riding Woody tomorrow. (Her new horse, but how funny does that sound if you don't know that?!). So I second the comment to be comfortable shouting it in public! 

With that said, Brody is my favorite--followed by Scout.  But I do not dislike any of them!


----------



## LBeckingham (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone! On the way home from picking him up (which was a 5 hour trip), my son called him Bear. Then when we got home he was Tucker. He also got called Teddy and Scout (which honestly was my favorite), but Tucker is what stuck. He just 'looks' like a Tucker. I wish I could figure out a way to attach a picture. Rest assured he's a cutie though and we are totally in love with him!! : )


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Congrats on finding a name for your new puppy. Glad to hear that the family is so smitten with him. Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

